
Technical Interviews – An Instrument of Exclusion and Discrimination - vonmoltke
http://www.careerconservatory.com/technical-interviews-an-instrument-of-exclusion-and-discrimination/
======
newsum
nice read. especially about determining the candidates baseline and assessing
how fast they grow from there.

